# The $5 solution to shadows



## mmayo (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually shoot with a black background because that was easiest, gave good results and I could do it.  Here is a lighter background experiment with results that cost $5 for a large sheet of Duralar 5 mil matte material from a local art supply place.  I rolled it and trimmed it to form a photographic cone diffuser.  Mine is tall since I use a somewhat long 100mm macro lens; yours might be less tall if you use a shorter lens like a 50mm.  I used masking tape to secure the cone and can roll it up in a narrow tube for storage.

The cone






Before the cone with two lights





With the cone





First, sorry I moved the setup between shots, it just had to be done.  Second, I used a tripod to shoot straight down on my pen.  Several factors are changed with the addition of the cone: contrast is lowered (not always good), shadows are reduced to almost elimination, harsh highlights are made more subtle.

This is a new setup and suggestions are welcome.  If it helps you that would be great too.


----------



## plantman (Feb 14, 2013)

Doesn't this limit you to shooting straight down?? Add a third light behand and above your subject, and you won't have the shadow or be working on the floor, and can shoot from any angle and at a comfortable height. Also a white base will give you light reflection. I use a white terry cloth towle when I shoot. Make sure keep any wrinkels out unless you use them for effet. Jim S


----------



## Dan Hintz (Feb 14, 2013)

plantman said:


> Doesn't this limit you to shooting straight down?? Add a third light behand and above your subject, and you won't have the shadow or be working on the floor, and can shoot from any angle and at a comfortable height. Also a white base will give you light reflection. I use a white terry cloth towle when I shoot. Make sure keep any wrinkels out unless you use them for effet. Jim S


I agree with the third light on a normal tent, though I give full credit for a tent design that really does break down in 5 seconds and lie flat.  As long as the top-down approach doesn't bug you too much, I say stick with it.


----------



## mmayo (Feb 14, 2013)

After playing with this first trial I plan to cut a front door in the cone to allow both top and angled front photographic access.


----------



## joefrog (Aug 31, 2013)

This is an outstanding idea!


----------

